# New Forum - Earth Science: Geology, Meteorology, Oceanography, Astronomy, & Much More!



## Em in Ohio (May 28, 2020)

*The four basic areas of Earth science study are: geology, meteorology, oceanography, and astronomy and 'Environmental Science' covers all human interactions within the four broad categories of Earth Science.*

*What's this mean?  Almost anything goes!
Post threads & images about topics that interest you.  
Give your opinions, share additional information and links!*​
Under the heading "Geology," we might discuss our opinions on a linked article about fracking.
Under the heading "Meteorology," we might discuss our opinions on a linked article about climate change.
Under the heading "Oceanography," we might discuss our opinions on a linked article about bioluminescent waves.
Under the heading "Astronomy," we might discuss our opinions on a linked article about the rescheduled SpaceX rocket launch.

*Let's expand our horizons!*​ 
​


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for clarifying which fields are actually included in the term, Earth Sciences,
@Em in Ohio 

All of these areas mentioned, are so extremely interrelated with each other, and fascinating!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Wouldn't this OP, or entire thread, be informative, to be kept 'stickied'. to the top of this forum?

@Matrix


----------

